# I'm not much of a gamer, but



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am addicted to asphalt6 for my iPod and Asphalt 7 for my iTab..

I guess it has to do with only having to tilt and press two spots on the screen, multi-buttons are not my friend.. I miss those joystick and red button days 

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Activision games on Atari 2600 were pretty cool. Have you tried Bike Race?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, I saw the playstation buttons 1st.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok I'm digging Asphalt 7!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Activision games on Atari 2600 were pretty cool. Have you tried Bike Race?


Atari Rocks... that and pinball (still love playing them).. Haven't tried Bike Race, but once I wear myself out with A7 i will give it a whirl.



NightKnight said:


> Yep, I saw the playstation buttons 1st.


Figures 



Beanflip said:


> Ok I'm digging Asphalt 7!


Sweet, with out the risk of sounding nerdy.. keep an eye out for me in multiplayer.. same username... I need to "friend someone some how to complete a side goal...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Activision games on Atari 2600 were pretty cool. Have you tried Bike Race?
> Atari Rocks... that and pinball (still love playing them).. Haven't tried Bike Race, but once I wear myself out with A7 i will give it a whirl.
> 
> Yep, I saw the playstation buttons 1st.
> ...


 Definitely on the multi player!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't notice the symbols first...



Hrawk said:


>


You MUST be a troll....LoL


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The button configuration on the game gear would be more suitable for this ensemble, no?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...battery access is about right though


----------

